
The Mom Test: How to talk to customers about an idea - rlalwani
http://momtestbook.com/
======
rlalwani
Amazing book by Rob Fitzpatrick! How to talk to customers and learn if your
business is a good idea when everyone is lying to you. Must-read for any
founder when she/he is at an idea stage.

